# Still looking for a Shelby Airflow or Hiawatha Arrow



## omwmike (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello, I know I'm being difficult, but I really want an original paint shelby Airflo, or Hiawatha arrow with the funky handlebars and the long tank, I want a rider, so something fairly complete, thanks for any help, Mike


----------



## slick (Feb 8, 2015)

Hope you have $10k laying around. Not trying to be a smartass. Thats the truth. To find an original paint one is going to be extremely difficult. All of tgethe ones i know of are in collections that are not for sale. Good luck with your search. Id love to find an original paint one also but ive settled for my satin black one. Good enough for me.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 8, 2015)

slick said:


> Hope you have $10k laying around. Not trying to be a smartass. Thats the truth. To find an original paint one is going to be extremely difficult. All of tgethe ones i know of are in collections that are not for sale. Good luck with your search. Id love to find an original paint one also but ive settled for my satin black one. Good enough for me.




I was thinking the same thing, do we even know how many OG bikes are out there, most of the ones I've seen are restored.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2015)

I never realized how rare an original Speedline was until I got mine. I don't think there are more than about a dozen. Counting Arrows probably about 30 or less. BTW I think $10k would be in the ball park. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 8, 2015)

if you want a good rider and don't need original parts I have this no nose with soft ease fork available 
2 speed kick back and a lot of after market parts  $2500 + shipping  ready to ride


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 8, 2015)

Restored or not glad I got mine. Og parts....


----------



## slick (Feb 8, 2015)

I need to revive my Shelby thread i think...? How about this one i recently restored? Sorry about my messy garage in the background.


----------



## slick (Feb 8, 2015)

I just bumped up the Shelby thread in the General discussion area. LOTS OF PHOTOS. Nine pages to be exact. Get your Shelby fix on And feel free to add photos guys.


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 18, 2015)

This one i will sell.  $10.000.00 plus shipping


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep. Everyone would love to have one. I just want a toned down version, badged as an eagle or flying cloud without a tank. Rob.


----------



## John (Feb 18, 2015)

A few bikes


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 18, 2015)

John said:


> A few bikes
> View attachment 197254




Looks like fantasyland in my mind. Thanks for posting this john. Rob.


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Old picture? Jerry Berg


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 18, 2015)

JOIN THE CLUB!! Been after one for many years and have missed a few including a completely original paint one that was gorgeous. Still on the lookout... and not afraid of the price tag for the right bike.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 19, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Yep. Everyone would love to have one. I just want a toned down version, badged as an eagle or flying cloud without a tank. Rob.




You mean like my 36 Eagle? Let's talk!











To be honest, the only reason I would consider selling, is because I'm tired of hunting for a tank.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 19, 2015)

oldfart36 said:


> You mean like my 36 Eagle? Let's talk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pm sent.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 4, 2016)

slick said:


> I need to revive my Shelby thread i think...? How about this one i recently restored? Sorry about my messy garage in the background.
> 
> View attachment 195716
> 
> View attachment 195716



i reelly like this one  . you did i super nice job on this one as allways from bicycle larry


slick said:


> I need to revive my Shelby thread i think...? How about this one i recently restored? Sorry about my messy garage in the background.
> 
> View attachment 195716
> 
> View attachment 195716


----------

